# Has anyone tried changing Just the muffler?



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone tried changing just the muffler to keep the factory exhaust look the same. Would changing the muffler to a Flowmaster, heartthrob, magnaflow, dynomax, etc. do anything else for sound and performance while still having the factory resonators attached before exhaust tips. Just trying to go a little cheaper than adding the Corsa Sport Cat back system which looks and sounds great. Anyone with any information on this I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## VernLaw (Aug 3, 2007)

My local muffler shops say that your typical chambered mufflers (i.e. Flowmasters) will not fit, and that I would need to go with a round muffler of some kind.

I really like the sound of chambered mufflers on my Mustangs, so I was hoping to get some kind of similar setup on the GTO as well. Any help, anyone?


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

You may also want to do a search. There are a lot of threads with this type of info....


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

My '05 that I bought used had some single chamber flowmasters on it. They were really loud and sounded great, but the drone on the highway was too much for me since I was driving cross country... so I bought a set of stockers and threw them back on. Took maybe 10 minutes to swap out on a lift. So it can be done.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Drone*

Yes, I was afraid of the drone with the flowmasters, I guess I might have to bite the bullet and by that corsa sport exhaust cat bak system. Thanks. I did hear that hearthrob had a nice chambered muffler that had welded fins that stops the drone.


----------



## t0ny (Oct 5, 2005)

Ck out this thread:

http://www.gtoforum.com/f36/hey-guys-14638/


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Flowmaster*

Flowmaster does make a two inlet in and two inlet out 2.5 muffler. The garage around the corner from where i live is a five star custom muffler service and told me he could custom the exhaust for me if I wanted him too with the above mentioned muffler which comes in the orignal 40 series. After I told him what i was looking to do with corsa and magnaflow he told me to just bring her in first and we would discuss my options. He said flowmasters are definately one of the loudest. He loves flowmasters!!! any thoughts! The custom job wont be stainless steel though.:confused


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

*Try a tuneable Muffler,*

I placed a tuneable Supertrapp exhaust, just removed the stock exhaust and these 2.5-3.5 inlet to 4 or 5 inch outlets are tuneable by removing or adding the thin stainless plates to the rear of the muffler!! Fantastic Sound Looking!! and if by a dyno you are able to see the difference with the number of plates, i believe that holley? or Hooker exhaust makes a similar product!! Look on ebay or in jegs? or other performance mags!! Yopu can get them in stainless or painted steel or polished stainless Supertrapp have been around since the seventies and make Mufflers for cars ,bikes and atvs! also!!


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

1st I replaced stock muffs with deletes nascar loud.
2nd I replaced stock resonator with straight pipes lower, deeper less drone.
3rd I fabbed up another axle back exhaust with Flowmaster Super 40's and Borla 5" tips, too quiet for me.
4th swapped deletes fo SLP LM I resonators less popping nice.
5th swapped straight pipes for a Stolen Fox H-pipe. Sweet!!
6th will be Pacesetter longtubes.
All above work was done with stock flanges and piping between resonator and flange.
Hope it helps.
Mike


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*exhaust tips*

darn, it looks like i could stick my arm inside of those large a_ _ tips. Woo, that didnt sound too good. car looks great, Ill show my muffler guy. thanks. You were the most help yet, thanks again. I love flowmaster, I just fathomed something like corsa or magnaflow would do.. I like the stainless steel though.

***another question, the muffler guy told me that the exhaust pipes leading from muffler to tips appeared larger than 2 1/2 inches. His pipe bender won't accept anything bigger. Is this a problem or will i have to buy new tips when and if decided to remove resonator and add flowmasters?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Flowmaster Super 40 Series*



Mikey340 said:


> 1st I replaced stock muffs with deletes nascar loud.
> 2nd I replaced stock resonator with straight pipes lower, deeper less drone.
> 3rd I fabbed up another axle back exhaust with Flowmaster Super 40's and Borla 5" tips, too quiet for me.
> 4th swapped deletes fo SLP LM I resonators less popping nice.
> ...


I found on pfyc.com they had a flowmaster 49 series [email protected] for $82.00. I believe this is the mufflers you have? What happended to the orignal 40 series, if found would they fit?


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

Sure if you get the offsets on the same side so they tuck up in the space the stockers were in any muffler wiil work or go with bullet style mufflers .
That part # for flowmaster is what I used. Just too quiet for me.
Goodluck
Mike


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

NJgoat said:


> darn, it looks like i could stick my arm inside of those large a_ _ tips. Woo, that didnt sound too good. car looks great, Ill show my muffler guy. thanks. You were the most help yet, thanks again. I love flowmaster, I just fathomed something like corsa or magnaflow would do.. I like the stainless steel though.
> 
> ***another question, the muffler guy told me that the exhaust pipes leading from muffler to tips appeared larger than 2 1/2 inches. His pipe bender won't accept anything bigger. Is this a problem or will i have to buy new tips when and if decided to remove resonator and add flowmasters?


Haha yeah they are big but it fills the huge holes in the stock bumper VERY well.
My suggestion go to www.LS2GTO.com and check out the exhaust clips and tips.
I searched ALOT before I did my 1st exhaust change.
Deletes were awesome but my cars a DD and Chicago cops aren't deaf. lol
Yeah stock tips are 4" and the pipe leading up to them isn't much smaller like 3-3.5" my muffler guy just expanded the pipe going into the stock tip and welded it up.
Mike


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Cool*



Mikey340 said:


> Haha yeah they are big but it fills the huge holes in the stock bumper VERY well.
> My suggestion go to www.LS2GTO.com and check out the exhaust clips and tips.
> I searched ALOT before I did my 1st exhaust change.
> Deletes were awesome but my cars a DD and Chicago cops aren't deaf. lol
> ...


That's good, thanks for the tips. Get it, tips? Well hopefully the muffler man will be able to use the factory tips, delete the resonator(I guess) and add some flowmasters in place of factory muffs. Hopefully he will find me original flowmasters to put in there. Oh, I don't drive my goat everyday so the loudness should not be too much of a factor, and plus I'm a cop myself that helps in some situations!HEE HEE


----------



## 06LS2GTO (Dec 21, 2007)

I did a lot of research before I finally decided to put exhaust on my 06 GTO. I did not want something to loud. I love the sound of Flowmasters but, was afraid it would be to loud or drone. But, after listening to a lot of other cars online I decided hell with it and went with the Flowmaster deltaflow 40 series (what they use to call 2 chamber). I got them from pyfc.com. They had evidently done the research to know which ones fit the best. So, I ordered from them rather go than thru trial an error on my own. If I remember correctly they were like $82 each. I took to a local shop that had done work for me in the past. They charged me $75 to cut the old ones out and weld in the new flowmasters. They fit perfectly in there. 

Put them on around 4,000 miles. I LOVE it. They sound great and there is very little drone in the car. Around 70 mph in my A4 there is virtually no sound. Which is great in my opinion when on the highway. But, when you get on it or give it a rev it sounds perfect. 

Obviously just my $0.02 but, I am very happy with it. Only has 6400 miles on it now but, was well worth the less than $300 investment.

Hope this helps.
Eric


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Yes it helps*



06LS2GTO said:


> I did a lot of research before I finally decided to put exhaust on my 06 GTO. I did not want something to loud. I love the sound of Flowmasters but, was afraid it would be to loud or drone. But, after listening to a lot of other cars online I decided hell with it and went with the Flowmaster deltaflow 40 series (what they use to call 2 chamber). I got them from pyfc.com. They had evidently done the research to know which ones fit the best. So, I ordered from them rather go than thru trial an error on my own. If I remember correctly they were like $82 each. I took to a local shop that had done work for me in the past. They charged me $75 to cut the old ones out and weld in the new flowmasters. They fit perfectly in there.
> 
> Put them on around 4,000 miles. I LOVE it. They sound great and there is very little drone in the car. Around 70 mph in my A4 there is virtually no sound. Which is great in my opinion when on the highway. But, when you get on it or give it a rev it sounds perfect.
> 
> ...


If I can't get the original 40 series on there I'll go with the super 40 which I did see on pfyc.com. Thanks


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Resonator?*



06LS2GTO said:


> I did a lot of research before I finally decided to put exhaust on my 06 GTO. I did not want something to loud. I love the sound of Flowmasters but, was afraid it would be to loud or drone. But, after listening to a lot of other cars online I decided hell with it and went with the Flowmaster deltaflow 40 series (what they use to call 2 chamber). I got them from pyfc.com. They had evidently done the research to know which ones fit the best. So, I ordered from them rather go than thru trial an error on my own. If I remember correctly they were like $82 each. I took to a local shop that had done work for me in the past. They charged me $75 to cut the old ones out and weld in the new flowmasters. They fit perfectly in there.
> 
> Put them on around 4,000 miles. I LOVE it. They sound great and there is very little drone in the car. Around 70 mph in my A4 there is virtually no sound. Which is great in my opinion when on the highway. But, when you get on it or give it a rev it sounds perfect.
> 
> ...



I know now, I'll end up with flowmasters. Either Orginal 40 series if they cant fit and be found or the ones listed on PFYC.COM. Did you cut out the resonator and put in straight pipes? or did you just leave it alone. Second, should I take out the resonator so that it would be louder, and also mechanic said he could make his own cross pipe section where resonator was. Anyone with their .02 ?


----------



## 06LS2GTO (Dec 21, 2007)

I left the resonator in. I was afraid it might be to loud. I am very happy with the way it sounds now. Just wanted that little extra something. Gotta love that Flowmaster sound.


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

When I had flowmaster 1st with the resonators then with straight pipes in place of resonator. I noticed less drone and a more aggressive tone than with the stock resonator in place.
My .02
Mike


----------



## roanokegto (Oct 1, 2007)

i've got magnaflows welded in place of my stock mufflers. sounds awsome while accelerating. not much different at cruising speeds and i can't hear any difference at idle


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Has anyone heard how the Bassani sounds on it?

I'm looking for a deep agressive sound, basically deeper and louder than stock.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Bassani

YouTube - 06 gto

YouTube - GTO Bassani Exhaust part 2

Super 44 series with resonator delete, wont be disapointed!!!!!!!!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Matt*

Matt, here is a post on the Flowmaster 44's I was telling you about! Hope this helps.


----------

